# I'd like to try some racing...



## Upstream (24 May 2013)

Hi all,
I've been looking at the British Cycling website and noticed that there are details of a number of closed circuit races available to enter. I have never been involved in racing before and from what I can gather, all you need to do is get a licence, sign up for a race (cat 4 if you are a beginner), pay the fee (which seems very reasonable) and off you go!

Am i right in this?
Are there any special rules that a newbie should be aware of?
Would anyone like to share their experiences (good and bad)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

Upstream said:


> Hi all,
> I've been looking at the British Cycling website and noticed that there are details of a number of closed circuit races available to enter. I have never been involved in racing before and from what I can gather, all you need to do is get a licence, sign up for a race (cat 4 if you are a beginner), pay the fee (which seems very reasonable) and off you go!
> 
> Am i right in this?
> ...


 
Join a club and learn how to ride in a group before you go anywhere near a bunch race. Not for your benefit, but to avoid you wiping everyone out.

It is people, who sign on at leisure like it is some sort of charity ride and then turn up to race with no group riding experience that cause the chaos because they have no close riding skills, are unpredictable, poor bike handling skills, no idea of etiquette etc.


----------



## Upstream (24 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Join a club and learn how to ride in a group before you go anywhere near a bunch race. Not for your benefit, but to avoid you wiping everyone out.


Hey Rob3rt,
Thanks for the response. I tend to ride with a group of around 10 - 15 riders on a regular basis, do you think that this would be sufficient or not? Also, with clubs, my understanding is that they aren't always that welcoming to newbies - what has your experience been?

Thanks again.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2013)

I've never raced but I have ridden with a lot of other riders, and I'd say that you need to be confident of being able to do that safely. Have you done many group rides? (If not, I suggest that you do a few because you don't want to be making it up as you go along in a race.)


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2013)

(Damn - every thread I go on, somebody beats me to it!)


----------



## Upstream (24 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've never raced but I have ridden with a lot of other riders, and I'd say that you need to be confident of being able to do that safely. Have you done many group rides? (If not, I suggest that you do a few because you don't want to be making it up as you go along in a race.)


Hi ColinJ,
I've done some sportives too. Would that be ok do you think?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

Upstream said:


> Hey Rob3rt,
> Thanks for the response. I tend to ride with a group of around 10 - 15 riders on a regular basis, do you think that this would be sufficient or not? Also, with clubs, my understanding is that they aren't always that welcoming to newbies - what has your experience been?
> 
> Thanks again.


 

You ought to have experience riding AT SPEED, in CLOSE formation, such as chaingangs before jumping in with racing, you will be a liability. Sounds harsh but it is the case, have a read of this thread:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/group-riding-skills-gap-in-uk-road-racing.131017/


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2013)

Upstream said:


> Hi ColinJ,
> I've done some sportives too. Would that be ok do you think?


Did you cause any crashes in them ...? 

Only kidding! As long as you understand not to make sudden changes of speed or direction without thinking about the people around you, you should be okay.


----------



## Upstream (24 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Did you cause any crashes in them ...?
> 
> Only kidding! As long as you understand not to make sudden changes of speed or direction without thinking about the people around you, you should be okay.


 
Hi again,
I didn't end up in any crashes but strangely I saw lots just behind me - I have no idea why


----------



## Upstream (24 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You ought to have experience riding AT SPEED, in CLOSE formation, such as chaingangs before jumping in with racing, you will be a liability. Sounds harsh but it is the case, have a read of this thread:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/group-riding-skills-gap-in-uk-road-racing.131017/


 
I read through that thread and whilst I think it definately highlights the issue, it also demonstrates why often newbies are reluctant to join clubs. Often riders I meet out on the roads tell tales of woe when venturing out with clubs; anything from being completely "frozen out" to having the group suddenly increase the pace and head off into the distance leaving a new guy behind. In my case I'm not against approaching a club per se and as a newbie I expect that there would be a lot to learn. I also expect that I'd be given advice by lots of experienced people (and I'd welcome that) but as an adult I'd get pretty cheesed off pretty quickly if I inadvertently broke some unsaid rule or unwittingly rode in a manner that didn't flow in the way that it should and someone gave me attitude over it. As a newbie I'd like to think that I'd be expected to know nothing at all about group riding and that this being the case I'd be given useful advice instead of being looked down upon, avoided or "told off".

I'm not sure what the answer is really but "the truth is out there" ;-)


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

Upstream said:


> I read through that thread and whilst I think it definately highlights the issue, it also demonstrates why often newbies are reluctant to join clubs. Often riders I meet out on the roads tell tales of woe when venturing out with clubs; anything from being completely "frozen out" to having the group suddenly increase the pace and head off into the distance leaving a new guy behind. In my case I'm not against approaching a club per se and as a newbie I expect that there would be a lot to learn. I also expect that I'd be given advice by lots of experienced people (and I'd welcome that) but as an adult I'd get pretty cheesed off pretty quickly if I inadvertently broke some unsaid rule or unwittingly rode in a manner that didn't flow in the way that it should and someone gave me attitude over it. As a newbie I'd like to think that I'd be expected to know nothing at all about group riding and that this being the case I'd be given useful advice instead of being looked down upon and avoided.
> 
> I'm not sure what the answer is really but "the truth is out there" ;-)


 
That is the reason that clubs run intro rides, you go on an intro ride, they expect complete novices (to group riding, not to cycling in general, i.e. you don't turn up and ask for mechanical assistance with removing your stabilisers), they will teach you the etiquette, the signals, how to ride safely in a group. You can then progress to other rides which will develop your fitness and hone your skills for riding at high speeds in a bunch etc.

You state those things would cheese you off, well think about it another way, how cheesed off do you think other riders will be if you turn up to a race and cause a big pile up in the 1st corner?

If you turn up to a chaingang as your 1st ride with no experience, you picked the wrong ride and you will get shot out of the back sharpish or if you are riding erratically no-one will follow you onto the front and you will be left to pull until you blow. That is the nature of the beast.

If you want to try some racing where you wont be a potential liability, why not ride a few time trials, while integrating yourself with a club and learning the ropes ready to take to the circuit?


----------



## zizou (24 May 2013)

Whereabouts are you based? I think some areas of the country have Go-Race events specifically for beginners and i dont think a racing license is needed.



Upstream said:


> I read through that thread and whilst I think it definately highlights the issue, it also demonstrates why often newbies are reluctant to join clubs. Often riders I meet out on the roads tell tales of woe when venturing out with clubs; anything from being completely "frozen out" to having the group suddenly increase the pace and head off into the distance leaving a new guy behind. In my case I'm not against approaching a club per se and as a newbie I expect that there would be a lot to learn. I also expect that I'd be given advice by lots of experienced people (and I'd welcome that) but as an adult I'd get pretty cheesed off pretty quickly if I inadvertently broke some unsaid rule or unwittingly rode in a manner that didn't flow in the way that it should and someone gave me attitude over it. As a newbie I'd like to think that I'd be expected to know nothing at all about group riding and that this being the case I'd be given useful advice instead of being looked down upon, avoided or "told off".
> 
> I'm not sure what the answer is really but "the truth is out there" ;-)


 
IME most clubs are by and large pretty friendly and open to newcomers. If you have a bad experience then worth writing it off and trying another club as you would be unlikely to get unlucky twice. Clubs tend to allow you 2 or 3 rides with them before you need to join as a member. However there are things as a newbie you have to be aware of too - like if you turn up for a chain gang ride then that is a different beast to a sunday ride. Chain gang is a training ride with little mercy shown - you are expected to be at a certain level both fitness and skill wise and if you get dropped or get a mechanical / puncture then thats it no waiting around....this applies whether as a new member or old. A sunday club ride on the other hand shouldnt normally be like this and should be a more welcoming affair. 

A club will also help you gauge where you are in terms of fitness and speed with other people who race, outwith a race environment. Cat 4 racers might be bottom of the pile but dont underestimate how strong most of them are relative to the average. Racing is alot of fun so i can see why you are attracted to it! However the fun really happens when you are of a similar standard to those around you - it could be a very lonely place if you get dropped in the first 5 minutes. I had that sort of wake up call on my 1st outing on a chain gang, i'm glad it happened there than in my first race!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 May 2013)

I agree with Robert's comments Upstream. I'm by no means an old hand, anything but, but clubs are the places to learn group riding and chain-gangs for racing at speed. I guess a lot would depend on how you ride with your group? How comfortable are you in a bunch? Do you ride two abreast as most club rides follow because in a circuit race there can be 5,6,7 riders abreast. Most circuits and clubs that offer BC races at the different categories also offer race training events which will be specific training for that type of event - in your case a circuit race. 

Being new to racing myself at Category 4 (the lowest category), the average speed of a circuit race still approaches 25mph +...and that's an average. This is much faster than most club rides and yet you won't have the friendly, forgiving nature of a club ride on a circuit race. As with a chain-gang and as others have said, there are no prisoners taken. With circuit racing and road racing at the lower standard if you don't stay with the group you won't 'get back on.' And in order to stay on, you have to be comfortable riding in a bunch where in some cases, there are others who behave like idiots, freaking out relative freshers like me.

The best of luck to you either way but there are are some old hands on this forum who are very definitely worth listening to...


----------



## oldroadman (25 May 2013)

Sportives do not qualify anyone for anything to do with racing. Although some people treat them a s races, who simply would not survive in a race situation. Her's a very important tip to start with. Don't overlap wheels unless you like falling off a lot and enjoy abuse and worse from the victims of your actions. That applies on club rider as well. Do take advice, explian you are new, and most people will be happy to help you with your skills and etiquette - after all it's in their interests that you are safe and sensible.
Be aware of your own ability. The first race or two will be hard, and don't please, ever sprint for 20th place (or anywhere below top 6 really) because that's where the crashes happen. If you are not top 10/12 with a km to fo, it's not likely to get better, so ease our gently (just relax a fracton on the pedals) and stay away from the idiots. No-one will care about the lower places anyway, just concentrate on being smooth, alert to what's happening around you, holding a steady line, and not cutting people off in the corners.
It might sound a lot, but the one thing no-one can teach is experience, which is why you should start with club rides and take your time to progress.
No point in adding to the silly quota in lower cat races, it's already full!


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 May 2013)

I really don't know how so many people seem to have bad experiences with clubs, being ignored, dropped in the back of beyond etc. I can only think they're either turning up at a chain gang thinking it's a club run, over estimating their ability and going with the fastest group or they've picked the local trade team.
All the 'standard' clubs I know of are friendly and cater for a wide range of abilities.


----------



## Hip Priest (25 May 2013)

Hi Upstream.

I don't know how to say this without sound like a douche, but you recently posted a thread in which you said:



Upstream said:


> I regularly do rides of around 35 miles (with an average of around 1,100 feet of ascent) at 15.5 average speed. I'm happy with that but here lies my problem...No matter what I do, I seem to have hit a performance plateau and I can't seem to break that avg 15.5mph over 35 miles.


 
I'd say that was far too slow for you to be considering racing. A friend of mine races, and average speeds are normally above 25mph. Another friend recently completed a mountain TT (45 miles with 3500ft of climbing) at over 20mph, and he didn't win!

I'd advise you to join a club and work on getting quicker. I need to take my own advice and do the same.

I'm not being some sort of snob - I'd say I was too slow to race too!


----------



## Upstream (25 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Hi Upstream.
> 
> I don't know how to say this without sound like a douche, but you recently posted a thread in which you said:
> 
> ...


 
Hi and thanks for the comments - I haven't taken them the wrong way. In my case I certainly don't expect to be winning any races or ever getting any points to be honest. I just like to experience different things to see how much I enjoy them. This year for example was the first that I started to ride sportives and I really enjoy that but there seems to be something really exciting about riding an actual race on a closed circuit with other riders or doing a time trial.

I think that based on the advice I've received thus far, that visiting a club for one or two rides to try it out is a good idea. Someone earlier asked where I am. I'm near Birmingham so if there were any clubs anywhere near the Oldbury side of Birmingham I could find out when they were next holding an introductory ride. I think that there may be one out near Stourbridge and one in Wolverhampton too. If anyone knows of a website with a list of registered clubs, that'd be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## VamP (25 May 2013)

British Cycling has a list of all the clubs with a postcode search function.

Look a for Go Ride races, they tend to be a bit more of a gentle introduction to bunch racing. TTs or Cyclocross are definitely a lot more accommodating of all abilities, so it does make sense to try these first.


----------



## Upstream (26 May 2013)

I'll definately have a look out for the Go Ride races!

On my ride this morning I was able to average 27.8 miles per hour over one flat stretch lasting 1.1 miles. I figure that if I can keep that going for an additional 8.9 miles I'll probably be ok racing ;-)


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 May 2013)

The easiest, cheapest, and safest way to try a bit of competition on a bike is to try a few local club (as opposed to open) time trials. Most clubs will let you sign on the line for a couple of quid.
This time of year you could do two or three a week within 20 miles of here, I'm sure it must be the same around the midlands.


----------



## Upstream (26 May 2013)

All of the Go Ride races I've seen so far appear to be for under 16's only and although people tend to think I'm younger than I am, I don't think I could get away with looking quite that young ;-).


----------



## Poacher (26 May 2013)

Be afraid.......very afraid.
But do it anyway.










Actually, ignore this post; I'm rather drunk, and this afternoon I saw Dani King impose her superiority over a fairly strong field in a stunning victory in a Nottingham city centre criterium masquerading as a Milk Race. I could probably have matched some of the back-markers on my Brompton, but wow, did *she* assert herself! I couldn't have got close, even for a lap! Would have stayed for the men's race to see how Ed Clancy coped with the tight course (he came in third), but instead went to Waitrose and scored 1.24 Kg of scallops for just £8.70!! Obviously couldn't hang around in the high temperatures, so went home, froze most of them and made a humungous and sumptuous paella featuring the rest, plus some tuna, prawns and mussels. Beats the carp (sic) out of racing, and at my age and weight, I know what I'd rather do. Racing's over-rated, in my discardable opinion, not helped by reading Tyler Hamilton's book!

As Boris Bajic is wont to say, hope this helps, but I fear it won't.


----------



## Get In The Van (27 May 2013)

Upstream, like you I am keen to try racing, however whats been said on these replies is pretty much spot on. i'm lucky that I have access to a weekly chain gang, but the luck is that the chain gang operates for those at different levels. we have the scratch group for the cat1 2 and elite riders and anyone else who fancies trying to hang on, then it goes down another 3 or 4 levels until the social group. The social group is where you learn the tools to ride close, ride in a chain, learning to draft, learning how to peel off the front. This isn't at a frantic pace, maybe 15.16mph. The social however won't drop anyone until a set area close towards the end where people can stretch their legs for a bit. (if they want to ) Also if the pace is too high it'll be dropped down to suit.
The purpose is to get folk who want to progress to the next group to do so safely and be confident in group riding. A lot of social riders stay in the social group all year round.
We also get the benefit of cat 1 2 riders dropping into the social to help out, pass on tips, these guys don't take the pee, they ride at the social level, i'm sure they know that they could blow us all away so doing so would prove nothing.

Join a club asap and take it from there, you'll soon find that your racing career will come around a lot quicker than if you didn't


----------



## oldroadman (27 May 2013)

Upstream said:


> I'll definately have a look out for the Go Ride races!
> 
> On my ride this morning I was able to average 27.8 miles per hour over one flat stretch lasting 1.1 miles. I figure that if I can keep that going for an additional 8.9 miles I'll probably be ok racing ;-)


 
Just bear in mind that road/circuit races are not steady speed, but go from easy pace (35-40kph) to flat out (55-70kph) for several minutes which will put you in the "red". Your best training for this is intervals, and contact with a club should find you a coach who can help with a programme combining time in the saddle (for endurance and the ability to sit on the bike for several hours) and intervals for speed and rapid improvement in fitness and ability to push your threshold power.


----------

